# Looking for Boiled Biscuits



## travcoman45

My mother said that when she was growing up, grandma used to make biscuits, she dropped them into a pot of boiling water to cook them.  Mom says it was not like a dumpling, more like a biscuit.  Anybody got any ideas or a recipe?  I've done alot of looking and pretty much come up empty handed.  Thanks, Tip.


----------



## glued2it

I don't know, use more flour.


----------



## white cloud

I don't know dumpling dough and biscuit dough are pretty much the same. I will check a site on it and get back with ya.


----------



## white cloud

I checked two sites, came up short; sorry


----------



## glued2it

This is the closest thing I can come up with.


ITALIAN PEPPER BISCUITS 
8 c. all-purpose flour
4 tsp. baking powder
2 1/2 tsp. salt
8 eggs
1/2 c. fennel seeds
12 tsp. coarse black pepper
1 c. oil
1 1/4 c. warm water
Mix all dry ingredients. Make a well. Beat eggs and oil. Add warm water to oil mixture. Pour into flour mixture. Mix well. Knead dough. Separate in 4 rounds and knead, adding flour to hands. Wrap in plastic warp and lay on a towel. Working with one round, cut dough in pieces and form ropes that are easy to handle. Shape rope into a ring, any size you like. When all dough is used and circles are made, put a large pan of water to boil. When water reaches boil, add circles, a dozen at a time. When circles rise to top, remove and place on a terry cloth towel. Repeat until all biscuits are boiled. Bake on ungreased cookie sheet in 425 to 450 degree oven 15 to 20 minutes or until golden.


----------



## richtee

I suppose a good stiff bread dough if made the right size, MIGHT rise and cook that way..were they perhaps coated in oil first? Weird  never heard tell.


----------



## cowgirl

I'm not sure if this is what you are looking for...this is the drop dumpling recipe I use. Has about the same ingredients as a biscuit.
3 TBs shortening
1 1/2 cups of flour
2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp of salt
3/4 cup of milk

Mix the shortening into the dry ingredients until it looks like crumbs.....add the milk. Drop by spoonfuls into boiling liquid.....meat broth, stew, etc..

Cook uncovered for 10 minutes then cover and cook for an additional 10 minutes.


You can add shredded cheese and herbs to the mix too.


----------



## cowgirl

glued, those sound good! Almost like a bagel.


----------



## travcoman45

Thanks for the replies everyone:  

Mom is coming over for supper tonight and I'll run it by her and see if anything sounds about right.  Never had them, just thought it sounded unique.

Thanks,
Tip.


----------



## 24kilo

If  they're biscuits and you boil them then bake'em wouldn't that be a Redneck Bagel?


----------



## flash

Boy, boiled biscuts. That doesn't even sound good. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




But heck, I'm eating turnips now, so I'm game


----------



## safety1

Sounds alot like the recipe that I use to make homemade jumbo pretzels.


----------



## tender loins

Try a soft pretzel recipe, they are first boiled then baked.


----------



## supervman

And Boy are THEY good! 
Labor intensive but WORTH the effort. 

My kids just BEG for em in winter on a yucky weekend day out.


----------



## dforbes

we often throw biscuts  in a pot of boiling grease durring a fish fry. and boy are they good. never heard of throwing them in water


----------



## curious aardvark

Right  had 'biscuits' last year in wyoming. In england we call them scones :-) 
We sometimes cook scones (called cobblers when cooked like this - it's never simple is it lol)) on top of stews. Works really well. 
Never heard of anyone boiling them though. That would be pretty weird.

Dumplings are very different and tend to have suet in them - at least in england.

ps. In england what you call cookies - we call biscuits :-) 
like I said earlier I keep a running translation going most of the time on forums ;-)


----------



## eman

Just found this,

 This is exactly the way we make chicken and dumplings.

 either a home made biscut dough or even canned biscuts . boil the chicken w/ herbs seasoning onions and celery.

 remove chicken from pot and debone. add deboned chicken back to pot and bring to a boil. once boiling reduce heat to medium( maintain a slow boil) and start dropping tablespoon full of dough or half of a canned biscut at a time into the boiling broth.

 As the dough cooks some of it will cook away thickening the broth .

 Just keep adding dough till you have enough dumplings.


----------

